# REPORT YOUR POISONINGS



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I received a call yesterday from a beekeeper here in Florida that was asking questions about a suspect poisoning of his bees while located near orange groves. I encouraged him to contact the state and the EPA to report the incident. Here we are in full bloom and applications of restricted pesticides are still being applied. If nothing else please report your losses, notifying the Dept Of AG and the EPA will benefit everyone.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Why does he suspect poisoning? What knowledge, experience, or indicators doe he have. What has he told you that would lead you advise a report to the EPA or anyone.
Many times with the failure of bee hives, the beekeeper is looking for reasons, especially in the case of new beekeepers. Few can accept the fact that sometimes things happen that are beyond anyone's control, They blame poor package quality, contaminated feed, homogenized queens, poison, about anything to make their losses acceptable, and in no way their fault. By encourage people to contact the EPA because they suspect poisoning without anything to substantiate it, may cause a run on the poisoning band wagon. I find it Ironic that bee keeper who beg, barter, and negotiate hive placement on and near farmland want to blame their hosts first off when they have a problem. I just do not see how such advise is going to benefit everyone!


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Tenbears, with all respect, it seems that you are not cognizant of what is going on here in Florida with citrus spraying and beekeepers. I have been poisoned and have proof from a USDA lab. It was the same chemicals that were being sprayed out of label. Maybe you should read the labels of poisons like Mustang and Admire and you will come to a better understanding of the situation.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> I find it Ironic that bee keeper who beg, barter, and negotiate hive placement on and near farmland want to blame their hosts first off when they have a problem. I just do not see how such advise is going to benefit everyone!


farmland worked by responsible farmers usually poses few issues, but idiots applying restricted pesticides on land at will makes it a toxic dump not farmland.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Tenbears said:


> I find it Ironic that bee keeper who beg, barter, and negotiate hive placement on and near farmland want to blame their hosts first off when they have a problem. I just do not see how such advise is going to benefit everyone!



Boy, I want to keep bees on your farm! No offense, but do you seriously believe that when an experienced beekeeper approaches a deadout in the middle of spray season (perhaps only a day or two later) and finds the once booming colony is now either totally gone or with a 3 inch thick layer of dead bees on the ground in front of the hive that they are looking for excuses? Even if bees are not on the farm proper they are still very much at risk if off-label practices are used. Of course we all need to try to get along, and sometimes bad things just happen, but blatant disregard for labeling laws also happens and authorities need to get involved. How many losses would you be willing to take before you reported a violation 10%, 20%?

Stay with it long enough and if you're around agriculture you'll likely change your perspective.


----------

